

Secret 'BADASS' Intelligence Program Spied on Smartphones - discostrings
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/01/26/secret-badass-spy-program

======
luxpir
Brief summary for those in a hurry:

GHCQ and CSEC sniffed unencrypted analytics data in order to uniquely identify
individuals. This capability was present at least 4 years ago. The analytics
data included, among many others, Google's Admob, which remains unencrypted by
default, states the article.

The slides show the same light-hearted treatment of people's privacy as in
previous disclosures. Perhaps this could be explained by the agencies
believing themselves to be 'good guys' targeting 'bad guys', but IMO it just
reveals their naivety and/or culture of arrogance.

